# Demonter lecteur CD imac G3 (1999)



## Sleath (19 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous,
Bon voila mon problème :
Que ce soit sur ce forum ou sur internet, je ne trouve aucune doc detaillant le demontage complet d'un imac modéle 1999 ou post. En ce ki concerne le HD, pas de problème c frisou mais pour le lecteur CD c une autre paire de manche!
Voila, si kulkun pouvais m'expliquer comment m'y prendre pour demonter le lecteur cd-rom, ca serait sympa.
merci d'avance

Sleath
PS: il ne s'agit pas d'un ancien modèle genre 233/266 avec un tiroir (hd, lecteur optique et carte mère) facile à enlever!!!!


----------



## Sleath (23 Juillet 2003)

bon, et bien comme on dit : "aide-toi et le ciel t'aidera"
Grâce à vos nombreuses infos et nombreux conseils je me suis trouvé ds une situation où il ne me restait plus que :
-mes yeux pour pleurer,
-ou bien me restait plus kà me démerder tout seul.
G dc opté pour la seconde solution et g dc décidé d'extirper, en suivant mon instinc, le lecteur optique des entrailles du monstre (pour rappel : imac G3, Rev3.1, année 1999).
Comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut pas de pb pour demonter le HD, celui ci n'étant fixer au support (genre de cage, en alu je suppose) uniquement par 4 vis faciles d'accés. Celui-ci ôté, il laisse apparaître le lecteur optique qui, lui aussi tout comme le HD, est fixé au même support. Le pb était dc de dégager le lecteur optique sachant kil n'y avait aucun accés aux vis fixant celui-ci au support alu. La seule solution était dc d'extraire le support des entrailles du imac. Aprés avoir scruté minutieusement le bb g décidé de defaire 4 vis situées deux par deux de part et d'autre du support. Ce st les 4 vis positionnées sur la partie antérieure de la machine cad celles situées prés de la fente du mange disque.
Et là, au miracle, une fois les 4 vis enlevées, le support c dégagé tout seul !!!!!!!!
Ensuite ce fût un jeux d'enfant de defaire le lecteur optique fixé à celui-ci et de remettre le support et le HD en place.
Me reste plus maintenant qu'à tester la compatibilité d'un lecteur optique de PC avec ma machine. Les HD de PC Avec une interface IDE fonctionnant trés bien sur des macs , pkoi ce ne serait pas le cas pour les lecteurs cd!
Un pote doit me filer un lecteur demain, je vous dirais dc plus tard si ca fonctionne. Il est evident kil ne pourra être placé à l'interieur puisque c un lecteur à tiroir! mais les connecteurs etant suffisement longs je les ferais passer par la fente du mange disque pour le connecter où il se doit.
Encore merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils !!! ;-)

Sleath


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2003)

Sleath a dit:
			
		

> *
> Encore merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils !!! ;-)
> 
> Sleath
> ...



de rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





le montage d'un graveur en externe ne doit pas poser de probleme à condition de disposer de la bonne nappe, et d'une ralonge/multiple pour l'alimentation.
tant que tu y es, fais aussi sortir une nappe pour brancher un deuxieme dd en slave.
par contre, au niveau look, ça ne va pas etre top


----------



## Sleath (24 Juillet 2003)

Je vais finir par croire ke le ciel m'en veut!!!!
C vraiment des requins chez apple!!! en effet, sur mon lecteur optique fraîchement démonté, on peut lire ATAPI (interface IDE), ce ki me laissait assez confiant sur le fait de le remplacer par un lecteur PC. Mais à ma grande déception je me suis vite aperçu ke l'interface et la nappe avaient été modifiées (50 broches) de telle façon k'il n'est plus possible d'y adapter un lecteur PC (ou même un HD)!!!
Un revendeur apple m'a confirmé ke ct bien une stratégie apple afin d'obliger les possesseurs de mac à racheter du matos chez eux!
J'aurais bien aimé avoir votre avis sur le sujet, ya t'il moyen de bidouiller?
De plus le revendeur apple m'a dit ke même si j'arrivais à l'installer il n'y avait pas moyen de rebooter avec un lecteur PC! pkoi?????

Sleath


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2003)

c'est pour ça que je te parlais de la nappe dans mon post precedent. le lesteur interne etant un modele de portable, l'alimentation electrique est incluse dans cette nappe, d'ou un nombre de broches superieur.
regarde sur xlr8yourmac si tu peux trouver le plan de cablage.
sinon, tu dois avoir moyen de le mettre en slave sur le bus du dd, qui lui possede une nappe ide standard.
a+


----------



## Sleath (24 Juillet 2003)

Excuses moi ficelle mais je suis à l'image de mon G3, un peu dépassé!
Bon, effectivement mon hd possède une interface IDE classique et mon lecteur optique une interface modifiée (alimentation incluse). La nappe est dc composée de trois connecteurs (chai pas si c comme ca ke ca s'appele), un IDE classique (pour le HD), et deux avec alimentation incluse, un se connectant au lecteur optique et l'autre à la carte mère.
Dc deux problèmes se présentent à moi si je veux brancher un lecteur avec une interface IDE classique :
- le premier sera l'alimentation du lecteur. Dc si je t bien compris Ficelle, il suffit que je rajoute une rallonge multiple afin de brancher le dd et le lecteur sur la même alim?
- le deuxiéme est la nappe. Désolé ficelle mais je ne sais pas ce k'est le bus du dd et je ne maîtrise pas vraiment la notion de maître/esclave. Dc pourrais tu être un peu plus clair sur la façon de le connecter mon lecteur. Faut'il ke je change ma nappe pour une ayant deux connecteurs IDE classiques (1 pour le dd et l'autre pour le lecteur) et un avec alim incluse (format du connecteur placé sur la carte mère) ou bien le lecteur peut-il se brancher ailleurs sur le dd?


----------

